# Linie/Form zu Pinselstrich



## Daniel Mannheimer (13. November 2003)

Tach,

weiß jemand eine Methode, um aus Linien oder Rahmen/Ringen etwas "pinselstrichähnliches (siehe Bild)" zu machen? Ausser Handarbeit fiel mir noch keine Lösung ein.


----------



## Hercules (13. November 2003)

In PS hast du die Möglichkeit einen Pfad zu erstellen und die Kontur nachzeichnen zu lassen. Du stellst einfach die gewünschte Wer´kzeugspitze ein, dann lässt du die Kontur nachzeichnen.
die bessere Möglichkeit ist, ein Vektorprogi z.B. illustrator zu benuzen...


----------



## Macayo (18. November 2003)

Ganz einfach:
Deine Grafik anstatt blau schwarz machen (wegen der Deckungskraft später). Auswahl drumrum wie unten im Bild gezeigt und bei bearbeiten als Pinselspitze definieren klicken (bei mir ist das edit>define brush). Fertig. Sie taucht jetzt als Pinselspitze auf. Das alles kann auf ner stinknormalen Hintergrundebene liegen.

Merke eben, daß ich deine Frage evtl. falsch verstanden haben könnte... wenn dem so ist, sorry.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. November 2003)

Ich versuch mal ein konkretes Beispiel:

Ich habe einen Smilie. Kreis mit nem Bogen als Mund und zwei Punkten als Augen. Der wurde aus Formen erstellt und sieht recht steril aus, einfach zu akkurat. Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit diesen Smilie in "gepinselt" zu wandeln?
Den Smilie mit Vektoren neu zu erstellen funktioniert natürlich, ist aber mehr Aufwand.


----------



## ephiance (19. November 2003)

ka guck bei den kunstfiltern nach da gibs doch allerhand solche ollen malfilter usw. oder bist du blind


----------

